# Tank size for Asian forest scorpion



## Frank A (Nov 28, 2017)

i have a medium Low exo terra terrarium for my Asian forest scorpion. 
Is a 20 gallon to big for 1 scorp??


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 28, 2017)

10 gallon tanks are recommended for a single adult. But as long as it has room to explore and the opportunity to catch prey it'll be fine. With a 20 gallon tank you could even add another since they are communal.


----------



## Frank A (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a female.
What would you recommend to add male or another female?


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 28, 2017)

I would do a male/female pair. but it just depends on whether you want to chance your female having a brood or not. 

Nice picture, good looking scorp! Definitely add more moisture to the substrate. It should be pretty damp and the humidity inside the enclosure should be high, close to 80%.


----------



## Frank A (Nov 28, 2017)

Awesome , I’ve been wanting to add another scorpion. male it is.
She’s been doing real good coming out late night. Walking the whole terrarium. When she gets hungry she’ll burrow under the water dish or the cold side hide with just her claws barley showing to catch crickets. Recently I just bought a 3rd hide hollowed out log. She’s crawled in it and hasn’t ate in 2 weeks. I’m wondering if she’s pre molting. She’s alive I can clearly see


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah its pretty normal for scorpions to go quite awhile without eating. If she starts looking pretty fat, that's a good indicator that she is about to molt. Glad to hear you may be getting another scorp!


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Nov 28, 2017)

How old is your scorpion? My AFS looks almost identical in size, claw shape, etc.


----------



## Stenodactylus (Nov 28, 2017)

Scorpions don't need an incredible amount of space, in general. You really can't go wrong with Heterometrus: big scorpions, fairly communal, weak venom, decently tolerant of handling (I'm not a huge supporter of handling scorpions). Good luck on the breeding!


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 28, 2017)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> How old is your scorpion? My AFS looks almost identical in size, claw shape, etc.


I was comparing that as well, it looks like a 5th instar scorpion to me. I just had a pair of AFS molt into 5i last month and they are also the same size. Mine are 18 mo old.


----------



## Frank A (Nov 28, 2017)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> How old is your scorpion? My AFS looks almost identical in size, claw shape, etc.


I don’t know her exact age but the woman who I bought her from said she was still young.


----------



## HotSauceHysteria (Nov 28, 2017)

10 gals for 1 adult and 5 for babies/teens


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 28, 2017)

FatherOfScorpions said:


> With a 20 gallon tank you could even add another since they are communal.


They tolerate one another better than others, but rest assured they sometimes do cannibalize.  

@Frank A _Heterometrus spp. _are not always the best eaters in the Scorpion world.  As long as it is of a healthy weight and the environmental conditions (temperature, humidty, etc.) are where they should be I would not worry too much if it does not eat for a while. 
Take out some of that moss, it looks like it is covering a large portion of the enclosure floor and there is not much area of open space for it to walk. 

Actually, come to think of it, that enclosure you have does not really allow for much substrate depth.  Ideally _Heterometrus spp. _should be kept with several inches of moist coco fiber or similar type substrate for burrowing and such.  

What are the temperature and humidity levels?  Is the substrate moist?  How deep?   What do you normally feed it?  How large is it?  Are you shining any bright bulbs on the enclosure for any length of time? (stop if you are).


----------



## Frank A (Nov 29, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> They tolerate one another better than others, but rest assured they sometimes do cannibalize.
> 
> @Frank A _Heterometrus spp. _are not always the best eaters in the Scorpion world.  As long as it is of a healthy weight and the environmental conditions (temperature, humidty, etc.) are where they should be I would not worry too much if it does not eat for a while.
> Take out some of that moss, it looks like it is covering a large portion of the enclosure floor and there is not much area of open space for it to walk.
> ...


----------



## Frank A (Nov 29, 2017)

I keep her at room temperature during the day without a bulb about 70-75 degrees. Is that ok ? At night I do put a 25 watt light on the hot side of the tank dark purple glass bulb. Temp stays around 72 cold side/ hot side 77/79 at night.  How many times should I mist the terrarium a day?


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 30, 2017)

Frank A said:


> I keep her at room temperature during the day without a bulb about 70-75 degrees. Is that ok ? At night I do put a 25 watt light on the hot side of the tank dark purple glass bulb. Temp stays around 72 cold side/ hot side 77/79 at night.  How many times should I mist the terrarium a day?


Usually it's reverse , warmer during the day and temp drops at night.  Use a red bulb if you must use a bulb , but make sure it doesn't dry out the enclosure.  Lamps are notorious for doing that. 

 Misting offers a temporary humidity spike but the best way to raise humidity is to keep substrate moist and cover half to 3/4 of the lid with saran wrap to keep it in.  You don't have to chase a numerically specific humidity percentage.  As long as the substrate is moist and it's keeping it in it'll be fine.   If you do mist, use it as a booster now and then if a portion is drying out.


----------



## Antonio1976 (Aug 4, 2018)

Can any 1 tell me if my scorpion looks Prego or not please


----------

